# #8 of nine



## robert flynt (Mar 27, 2018)

Another

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 27, 2018)

Thought I missed this one, too. Another noteworthy knife! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 27, 2018)

There it is. I thought I missed this one as well. Great set of blades Robert!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 30, 2018)

I'll bet thats a very comfortable handle. Another beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 30, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> I'll bet thats a very comfortable handle. Another beauty!


Yes it is a very comfortable design and has been one my best sellers.


----------

